# New Mineral rock arrived> w <""



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah!! My last shippment arrived from Japan; Montmorillonite Mineral Rock and Pacific Sea Mud Mineral Rock and the SUDO Chikutan Bamboo!!
Guess my CRS will be happy to see the new presents =D


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Fancy bottle... Tell us what you think of it...


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

To Mana: 
when i put 1 pellet in , they become shrimp ball ~!! haha !! too bad i only have few shrimps, i wanna see a huge shrimp ball~~
Btw the bottle said it can enchance the colour , increase the breeding rate and growth rate =]

here is the picture of the pellet


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

The food pieces look just like Mosura, yeah let us know how it goes in a few weeks


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

cowvin said:


> To Mana:
> when i put 1 pellet in , they become shrimp ball ~!! haha !! too bad i only have few shrimps, i wanna see a huge shrimp ball~~
> Btw the bottle said it can enchance the colour , increase the breeding rate and growth rate =]
> 
> here is the picture of the pellet


Thanks, yeah every shrimp food out in the market claims this. Time will tell and see if the claims are true in your own shrimps, do let us know it's progress thanks.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

wow food from all the way in japan. i assume japan has a huge community of shrimp hobbiest. i got some hikari shrimp cuisine that i have been feeding my shrimps so i assume this is the best food out there at the moment. please correct me if im wrong


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

To Mana:
Sure =]

To trevor :
Ya , Japan always develope new stuff to the crystal shrimps and other shrimps hehe~~
haha...i dun like hikari shrimp cuisine.. coz i heard some rumour said that it contains copper which bad for the shrimp, dun know is it true .... And ya this bottle so pricy =w="", but ya good to try new stuff see if it is worth haha XD


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Shirakura its really good and come from Japan and contact Patrick (mykiss) he is one of our sponsors he got a preorder for Mosura and mineral blocks and Shirakura! 



trevorhoang said:


> wow food from all the way in japan. i assume japan has a huge community of shrimp hobbiest. i got some hikari shrimp cuisine that i have been feeding my shrimps so i assume this is the best food out there at the moment. please correct me if im wrong


----------



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

new stuff arrived =D!! yeah~~


----------

